# Tim Mullen - [email protected], MK3 VR6, STOCK Pistons/Rods, E85



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Congrats to Tim Mullen for shattering the 9 second barrier, MK3 VR6 GTI, 
True Street/SFWD Class (glass windows, full unibody, exhaust, 2550#, on 24.5" slicks, Pump E85 (probably 70%)....
And still on STOCK VR6 PISTONS AND RODS, LOL, with ARP rod bolts (put in "wrong" without taking the rods out), 
a 9.5 CR Spacer head gasket, and ARP head bolts. 

8000+ rpm, 700+ whp. This run was 25.9 psi max boost. 6-14 psi lass than last year, ha ha.

First full passes for 2012: [email protected] and [email protected] mph.

Full Specs list Here:
http://www.braunstadt.com/lugtronic/node/52



















Last year's thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...MK3-Stock-Piston-Rod-10.0-150-bracket-car-lol


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats! :beer::beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

What a way to kick-off the 2012 season. :heart:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Finally, and that's pretty deep into the 9 range for just hitting them. Such an awesome car/driver.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

holy ish that is one fast GTi!!!!! congrats dude.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Right on, congrats! :beer:


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

Congrats guys! Sick numbers, this thing is gonna be deep in the 9's soon. Btw thanks for the hook up Kevin, i owe you


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

:what::thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Good job Tim, way to smash into the 9's! I see your MPH is lower than when you trapped low 10's. What changes did you do to the car to get it to hook better? Monsterous 1/8th BTW:beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy shít!!:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice times!

But I hate to be that guy...

That car has 650hp at the flywheel max _for the times_ he is running. Someone have a dyno sheet?

700hp at that weight *should* put him close to 9 flat.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

dodger21 said:


> 700hp at that weight *should* put him close to 9 flat.


By all means, please feel free to go to the track and do it. 

The track wasn't great Friday night and the car was spinning third and fourth. It's not even turned-up yet.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mark Morris said:


> By all means, please feel free to go to the track and do it.
> 
> The track wasn't great Friday night and the car was spinning third and fourth. It's not even turned-up yet.


And with that, you just proved what I said. I wasn't there, just saying the hp:weight ratio was off.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

dodger21 said:


> Nice times!
> 
> But I hate to be that guy...
> 
> ...




your math is incorrect.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

dodger21 said:


> Nice times!
> 
> But I hate to be that guy...
> 
> ...


Maybe in a RWD car.....

Congrats Tim and Kevin, keep upping the bar :thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Does this car make the claimed HP? Does a bear **** in the woods? Handful of VR's in the world have gone 9's. Big win for all involved and I am looking forward to this car getting much faster.:beer:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

dodger21 said:


> Nice times!
> 
> But I hate to be that guy...
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with discussing the car, on a discussion board. 

But, just because the car is not *applying xxx whp for the entire length of the track because it is FWD*, does not mean it is not capable of making xxx whp. 

Yes, the car on the E.T. section of a hp calculator does not average 700 whp.

But, I can assure you that it can make that power down track, and has.

This isn't a RWD car with an automatic, hitting it with full power at the launch.... we have to tip-toe for a while down the track before giving it a lot of power.

The car went 153 mph today, we're happy with it. Stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice run Tim and will stay tuned Kevin


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Congrats Tim for the 9sec pass! N team Lugtronic as well! 

Any more vids?

:thumbup:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

There is an In-Car from the 9.77 pass and a ton of stuff from Show-n-Go yesterday, it will be up soon.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice guys..!well done.. 7175 is a nice turbo...

**** calculators..you can not compare them with real life..there is a lot of important fact that is missing when you use those calculators.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

lugnuts said:


> And still on STOCK VR6 PISTONS AND RODS, LOL, with ARP rod bolts (put in "wrong" without taking the rods out),
> ]


Wow, congrats guys. :thumbup:

Amazing tuning to be holding up with those stock internals.

ARP rod bolts always done the same way... screw resizing them!


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

Holy EFFFFFFFFF! You da man, Mr. Tim. I bow to you.
-Wilson


----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Very well done guys! :beer: how deep can the car go without needing further safety/licensing updates?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

wabbitGTl said:


> how deep can the car go without needing further safety/licensing updates?


8.50/ 180 mph.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

Great job guys, great numbers:beer::beer:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Insane, congrats for keeping at it. Huge accomplishment. :thumbup:


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

way to go tum tum

as for the cars power argument. i saw what it made on the heart breaker dyno with out a full tune and on low boost. theres no doubt in my mind that the car makes over 700whp when at the track.

its about damn time timmy :beer:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Mark Morris said:


> 8.50/ 180 mph.



Mark, don't get Timmy all excited about going 180 LOL... we all know he loves the trap speeds.

Thanks for the kind words and the support.

We're hoping this helps motivate more people to bring their cars out to the track.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

lugnuts said:


> Mark, don't get Timmy all excited about going 180 LOL... we all know he loves the trap speeds.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words and the support.
> 
> We're hoping this helps motivate more people to bring their cars out to the track.


timmy ran 8:50 @180mph????
damn that making some serious power
:laugh:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

lugnuts said:


> Mark, don't get Timmy all excited about going 180 LOL... we all know he loves the trap speeds.


Trap speed Timmy. Lol!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Insane! congrats guys!


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

lugnuts said:


> Nothing wrong with discussing the car, on a discussion board.
> 
> But, just because the car is not *applying xxx whp for the entire length of the track because it is FWD*, does not mean it is not capable of making xxx whp.
> 
> ...


Thanks

I have never raced FWD. Just RWD/4x4's and both auto and manual. Saying that you had 700 and then seeing the ET/MPH had me confused.

Like I said, should be and what really happens are 2 different things.


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

dodger21 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have never raced FWD. Just RWD/4x4's and both auto and manual. Saying that you had 700 and then seeing the ET/MPH had me confused.
> 
> Like I said, should be and what really happens are 2 different things.


So basically like most of the Vortex you decided to post negatively about something you have no idea about. Nothing new around here but it's one of many reasons this place sucks.

Congrats again tim.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Super impressed!! keep up the good work and hope to see the times keep getting better:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Autographs fs on lugtonic.com soon?

Can't wait for them videos.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

vw1320 said:


> So basically like most of the Vortex you decided to post negatively about something you have no idea about. Nothing new around here but it's one of many reasons this place sucks.
> 
> Congrats again tim.


What is wrong with questioning possible mis-type? Someone claims xxxhp, then runs x.xx 1/4mi when it should run x.xx. I even admitted I never ran a FWD. Glad that someone explained it to me. I know how much it takes to run 9's. He has just enough for 8's if he can hook up. Unlike Vortex, I admitted fault.

Like vortex, you stirred up chit.

OP, congrats on the 9's. I know its hard for 12's and going 9's is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

dodger21 said:


> That car has 650hp at the flywheel max _for the times_ he is running. Someone have a dyno sheet?
> 
> 700hp at that weight *should* put him close to 9 flat.


This is where some people took offense. Worded differently it could have come-off as a question or enquirey rather than a statement insinuating false claims. Timmy and Kevin have worked really hard to get this car where it is, and running 9's is not easy on a 2500#+ fwd car on 24.5" slicks. 

You always have to keep in mind those calculators produce an average power number, so they are always gonna show lower power numbers when it comes to a high-power traction limited car-- even with rwd vehicles. :beer:


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

only a handful 2500+lb VR6s have ever broken the 9's. Some people just don't understand. Congrats once again and making it seem so "simple"


----------



## a1m4ni4k (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow very nice!! :thumbup: now eff the motor lets hear about the drive line


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Driveline is

Clutch Masters FX700 Twin Disc Clutch,
SQS 4-speed Dogbox, 
DSS Level 5.9 axles,
MT 24.5"x9" Slicks


Full Specs list Here:
http://www.braunstadt.com/lugtronic/node/52


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

root beer said:


> Autographs fs on lugtonic.com soon?
> 
> Can't wait for them videos.


 
Timmy's giving out 8x10's at the track, and I'm giving out autographed VHS tapes of my 9 sec passes.... 
now in Color! (thanks to Ted Turner).


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

:laugh:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Awesome work Kevin and Tim! I'm proud to be part of the family that is changing the VW game!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

that's what I like to see! 

:thumbup:


----------



## a1m4ni4k (Apr 22, 2005)

lugnuts said:


> Driveline is
> 
> Clutch Masters FX700 Twin Disc Clutch,
> SQS 4-speed Dogbox,
> ...


 Wow!! Well im a dishwasher so ... Well i wont be able to even aquire 1 axle :banghead:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Late to this one, but congrats to all involved  Can't wait to see the progress of this car throughout the season


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Fantastic and im so proud that this is done with all stock engine exept 288 cams  
Great ! 

:beer:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)




----------



## wabbitGTl (Jan 2, 2007)

Time to update the thread title. Loving the progress so far this season! :beer:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Tim is catching up, lol. Great video whoever shot it.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LI9-xJ8w4s&feature=youtu.be


 That was a badass race


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Actually made me smile watching that. 

Awesome job, you guys must be pumped. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Very impressive race.... 1.8T is stupid quick too


----------



## allmotormk3vr6 (Dec 28, 2008)

congrats on the super great Time.... Team Lugtronic keep up the great times.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Impressive.


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

Well done, that's a very very respectable time :thumbup: You sir, are an inspiration to mk3 vrt owners haha


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

on the stock pistons and rods, what was the static compression? Stock? Or did you slap spacer in there?

a very true inspiration indeed!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

CorradoFuhrer said:


> on the stock pistons and rods, what was the static compression? Stock? Or did you slap spacer in there?


It had a spacer.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Morris said:


> It had a spacer.


9:1?


----------

